# is anybody an NW30!



## lucia_la_latina (Oct 6, 2010)

it seems to be an uncommon shade, i would love it if someone 
who was an NW30 in MAC could post a swatch of the foundation on their skin!
as i recently got matched n the MUA tried to sell me NW30 or NW35 which looked very wrong on me (well i thought so!).


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm NW30 when I'm tanned (NW25 normally). I don't wear MAC's NW30 when tanned though, I wear Nars Sheer Glow in Punjab in the summer and matches great. Do you want to see that swatched?


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Oct 7, 2010)

yes please just out of curiousity!


----------



## amoreau25 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am also a NW30..i tan year round, so I always buy it darker, my natural shade is NW20. 

  	I want to know if anyone that's NW30-NW25 has tried the new Matchmaster? I bought the 3.0 b/c the sales girl was like"oh it will work here let me try it on your neck!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hate that, my neck is never the same as my face because I spray and indoor tan.

  	So needless to say I am worried it looks a little light...has anyone else with that shade found the right match?

  	Also I want to branch out and try Dolce and Gabbana and Armani foundation because I have heard such good things but I have a hard time finding a real match. My coloring is pretty unique since I have bright white blonde hair LOL..

  	Has anyone else found the perfect match in other brands? Also, I prefer a really matte look that is thick and covers freckles well...


----------



## VXOXO1 (Feb 6, 2013)

MAC NW 30 is the best match for my tone. Still love to play with other brands. Does anyone have any suggestions for exact shades that match up with MAC NW 30?


----------

